# First time Electric Blue Day Gecko Eggs



## AstroBudgie (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi all,

Having suspected that my two lizards were mating I finally had confirmation yesterday.

I have just returned from my honeymoon and picked up my lizards from the store (lizard B&B  ) and found two eggs on the front glass of the viv. 

This is my first time with eggs so if anyone is able to give any advice that would be great.

I'm getting an exo terra nano viv to keep the hatchling's when do they hatch, cant move the eggs now as they are glued to the glass and I have read that trying to remove them will damage them. 

Has anyone got any ideas on how to guard the eggs while they are still with the adults? I've heard of using a tea strainer or small cup held in with blue tac, would this be suitable?

Also through other reading it seems the general consensus is it takes around 4-6 weeks for the eggs to hatch, is this about right?

If anyone knows of any further reading I can do please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Archibaldinho (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello,

Yes, definitely do not try an remove them from the front glass! They can break very easily!

A tea strainer would be better than the cup as you still want to try and get humidity to them, so the porous nature of the strainer would work well. I would watch with blue-tac as it may just fall off and the falling tea strainer could (unlikely, but could) land on one of adults or even clip the egg and break it on the way down. Try magnets and a metal tea strainer perhaps?

It depends on the way that you incubate the eggs. As you are in the position that they are glued to the glass of the housing then you will probably subject them to the usual night / day temp cycle of the adults (not necessarily a bad thing as this is what happens in the wild. But this means that it will take longer for the eggs to hatch.

Different incubation temperatures can cause more males or more females as is the case with all lizards due to thermoregulation.

For further reading these two give a few ideas:
++ Lygodactylus williamsi ++
Breeding Lygodactylus williamsi | Gecko Time


Regarding your question in another thread about creating a live vivarium then these plants are good and these guys sell them (at a decent price).:
Vivarium Plant Shop

Although if you really want to just nip out to your local garden centre to get some plants then you can get Pothos Ivy, Bromeliads, etc (in fact pretty much all these plants that justairplants list). They will cost the same price; but the difference is that you will have to clean off all the normal soil from the roots then get a bucket of water and some solution (reptisafe and some reptile sanitising product) to dunk the plant in for a while to make sure that you get rid of nasty little parasites and bugs. Once done; rinse the plant and leave to dry before planting (just to be on the safe side). These guys sort them specially for reptiles.

Hope some of that is helpful.

Colin
.


----------



## AstroBudgie (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Colin for your reply.

Some great website's you've provide .

Just Airplants is a name I have seen before so I'm going to order everything from them. 

Thanks again for your help

Andy


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd Sellotape a wax worm tub over the eggs with some moss inside for humidity


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Sticking a tea strainer or something similar is definitely the best option. No need for moss though as the viv should be humid enough.

When you get the nano, seal every inch of it! I covered every gap possible on mine and still had a baby lygo escape! I do t think you realise how small the babies are until you get ypur first one lol.

Good luck, they are brilliant species to keep and definitely need more breeding efforts.


----------



## heythem500 (Oct 17, 2013)

Tarron said:


> Sticking a tea strainer or something similar is definitely the best option. No need for moss though as the viv should be humid enough.
> 
> When you get the nano, seal every inch of it! I covered every gap possible on mine and still had a baby lygo escape! I do t think you realise how small the babies are until you get ypur first one lol.
> 
> Good luck, they are brilliant species to keep and definitely need more breeding efforts.


:no1: good information excellent


----------



## AstroBudgie (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.

I'm going with the tea strainer idea which seems to work quite well. Or though the bottom egg is interesting due to sitting right on the bottom of the door so I cant get a complete fit.

Tarron, with your nano viv what did you seal and how? I'm thinking of using a thin mesh to go over the vent at the front, and sealing the wire holes at the top once I have placed what I need. Besides the gaps around the door am I missing anything?

I was also recommended by my local shop to keep the hatchlings in a cricket container inside the viv until they are slightly bigger, as they to had the problem of them escaping. Has anyone else tried this?


----------

